# help needed with transport from chorley to northamptonshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Number of animals:1
Type/Breed:BSH x
Name(s): Diva
Sex:Female
Age(s):1 yr
Colours: Sliver n white tabby
Neutered: yes
Vaccinated:yes
Any known medical issues:No
Any known behavioural Issues:No

Any other information:Owner can transport to Staffordshire area along M6

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Chorley Lans
Location End: County & Postcode Rushden Northamptonshire

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

Chorley, UK to Rushden, UK - Google Maps

Route we need help to transport from and to
Staffordshire, UK to Rushden, UK - Google Maps

Please email me at [email protected] if you can help, Thank you Kelly-joy and the Animal Lifeline UK team

Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I did get this whole run sorted to get her into rescue, but the owner has decided to re home her herself. I have explained the importance of home checking any possible homes and said if the home doesn't work out and she needs our help to call me so that is all I can do. Good luck Diva hope you find a forever loving home really soon


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well i hope for diva's sake that the owner has done the right thing and she does end up in a loving home. there are too many cats out there in homes that dont want or love them.
never mind kelly joy you did do your best and good on you


----------

